# Der letzte Sommer war ein volles Erlebnis für mich. (word order)



## YinGD

“Der letzte Sommer war ein volles Erlebnis für mich.”
“Der letzte Sommer war für mich ein volles Erlebnis.”

Which one is truer than the other one? And why?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## JClaudeK

YinGD said:


> 1)“Der letzte Sommer war ein volles Erlebnis für mich.”
> 2) “Der letzte Sommer war für mich ein volles Erlebnis.”
> Which one is truer than the other one?


Both are "true"/ correct.
The second one _might_ emphasize "Erlebnis" a bit more, but this isn't really obvious (it depends on which part  you put the stress.)


----------



## Kajjo

Both versions of word order are fine. 

Personally, I don't feel "volles Erlebnis" to be very idiomatic. I would say "tolles Erlebnis".


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> I don't feel "volles Erlebnis" to be very idiomatic. I would say "tolles Erlebnis".


Genau das hatte ich mir auch gesagt, ließ mich dann aber durch eine Googlesuche "eines Besseren" belehren. (188 Treffer auf der letzten Seite!)
"volles Erlebnis" scheint sich verbreitet zu haben.


----------



## Thersites

Auch ich würde von einem _vollen Erfolg _oder einem _tollen Erlebnis _sprechen und empfinde beide oben geposteten Ausdrücke als unüblich.


JClaudeK said:


> Genau das hatte ich mir auch gesagt, ließ mich dann aber durch eine Googlesuche "eines Besseren" belehren. (188 Treffer auf der letzten Seite!)
> "volles Erlebnis" scheint sich verbreitet zu haben.


Auch wenn dies zuträfe, empfände ich es als nicht zielführend, der Posterin diesen Gebrauch nahezulegen (aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es von uns allen als ungewöhnlich empfunden wird).


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "volles Erlebnis" scheint sich verbreitet zu haben.


Ist für mich aber nicht idiomatisch. Das ist allenfalls ein Signal der mehr und mehr verfallenden Sprachbeherrschung.

Ich komme aber zu anderen Google-Ergebnissen:

Google "tolles Erlebnis" 1.200.000
Google "volles Erlebnis" 4.550

Das ist so deutlich, dass ich behaupten würde, die 4.550 sind eher Fehler als korrekter Sprachgebrauch. Es kommt immer öfter vor, dass bekannte Sprüche und Wendungen vermischt werden.

Edit: I just noticed that several of the "-volles Erlebnis" are valid instances like "wundervolles Erlebnis". 



Thomas(CH) said:


> nicht zielführend, der Posterin diesen Gebrauch nahezulegen


Volle Zustimmung. Man muss von dieser nicht-idiomatischen Wendung abraten. Richtiges, gutes Deutsch ist einfach ein "tolles Erlebnis".


----------



## JClaudeK

Klar, Ihr habt schon recht, aber hier ging es ja um die Wortstellung und nicht um den besagten Ausdruck, deshalb hatte ich mich nicht dazu geäußert.


----------



## elroy

Außerdem: „toll“ bedeutet etwas anderes als „voll“. Warum soll „toll“ die Verbesserung sein? Dass es sich auf „voll“ reimt, müsste ja keine Rolle spielen dürfen.


----------



## Gernot Back

YinGD said:


> “Der letzte Sommer war ein volles Erlebnis für mich.”
> “Der letzte Sommer war für mich ein volles Erlebnis.”


In your first sentence _für mich_ is a prepositional attribute, thus part of the subject phrase _ein volles Erlebnis für mich_.
You might topicalize the whole phrase by putting it in the first position (prefield) of the sentence with the finite verb of the sentence still in second position:

_Ein volles Erlebnis für mich war der letzte Sommer._​
In your second sentence _für mich_ is a phrase of its own (prepositional adverbial). Its topicalization would be:

_Für mich war der letzte Sommer ein volles Erlebnis._​
Both of your sentences are correct and boil down to the same thing as far as their meaning is concerned.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Warum soll „toll“ die Verbesserung sein?


Ganz harmlos und ideologiebefreit, weil "ein tolles Erlebnis" uneingeschränkt idiomatisch ist (1.200.000 Google-Hits) und das eine wirklich empfehlenswerte, lernenswerte Kollokation ist. Dagegen wäre "ein volles Erlebnis" für mich bei Sprachlernenden geradezu ein Ausdrucksfehler. Das ist nicht idiomatisch, klingt spontan seltsam bis falsch und sollte nicht als Wendung gelernt werden.



elroy said:


> Dass es sich auf „voll“ reimt, müsste ja keine Rolle spielen dürfen.


Das ist richtig. Der Reim ist egal. Es mag aber sein, dass "voll" statt "toll" ein Fehler ist, der sich aufgrund des Reims eingeschlichen hat.


----------



## elroy

Wie würdest Du ein Erlebnis (etwa einen Urlaub) beschreiben, an dem nichts gefehlt hat?


----------



## bearded

Ich verstehe elroys Standpunkt. Aber:  ''Google Ngram Viewer'' scheint den Ausdruck ''ein volles Erlebnis'' nicht zu kennen.  Nicht, dass dies etwas Endgültiges beweisen sollte, aber immerhin..
Google Ngram Viewer


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Wie würdest Du ein Erlebnis (etwa einen Urlaub) beschreiben, an dem nichts gefehlt hat?


Es ist nun mal so, dass nicht jedes Adjektiv mit jedem Substantiv in idiomatisch üblicher Form kombiniert werden kann, selbst wenn die Übersetzung einer solchen Kombination vielleicht für dich Sinn ergibt.

Ein "volles Erlebnis" ergibt im Deutschen keinerlei Sinn. Man kann sich natürlich einen ausdenken, aber es ist nicht idiomatisch. Ist einfach so. Ich verstehe nicht, dass man darüber diskutieren muss, denn warum es diese womöglich in anderen Sprachen vorhandene Kollokation im Deutschen nicht gibt, ist wohl kaum begründbar.

Interessanter ist die Frage nach Alternativen:

_ein rund herum toller Urlaub
in jeder Hinsicht toll/super/klasse
da war wirklich alles dabei
_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "ein tolles Erlebnis" uneingeschränkt idiomatisch ist (1.200.000 Google-Hits)


Natürlich ist "ein tolles Erlebnis"  _uneingeschränkt idiomatisch, _aber die 1.200.000 Google-Hits schrumpfen (bei mir -das variiert leicht bei der jeweiligen Suche) auf der "letzten Seite (Seite 22)" auf 201 - nur so hat Google-Surch einen Sinn: man muss auf die letze Seite gehen, um die ganzen Wiederholungen auszuschalten.

"volles Erlebnis" - Seite  19 ungefähr 188 Ergebnisse


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Ein "volles Erlebnis" ergibt im Deutschen keinerlei Sinn. Man kann sich natürlich einen ausdenken, aber es ist nicht idiomatisch. Ist einfach so.


Gegenbeispiele:


> Die Zeit, 12.12.1957, Nr. 50
> Sie ist nur ein Trick – ein schlechter Trick –, der es dem Künstler unmöglich macht, das volle Erlebnis des Raumes zu vermitteln
> Die Zeit, 12.07.1956, Nr. 28
> Zu ihrem vollen Erlebnis gehört der ganze Mann: einer der wenigen in unserer Zeit, bei deren Stimme auch mancher sonst weniger Nachdenkliche aufhorcht, wenn sie abschließend sagt:
> Die Zeit, 11.03.2004, Nr. 12
> Man muss allerdings mit der Bahn einreisen, um das volle Erlebnis des Systemwechsels zu haben.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Gegenbeispiele


Ich dachte, wir waren uns einig?

Wie gesagt, 1.200.000 gegen 4.000 und NGram gar nicht erst aufgenommen.



> das volle Erlebnis des Raumes


Du wirst doch gewiss zustimmen, dass das hier eine ganz andere Bedeutung hat. 



> Zu ihrem vollen Erlebnis


Ausdruckfehler. Passiert halt auch in der Zeit. Bestenfalls dichterische Freiheit.


----------



## Gernot Back

Also ich verstehe den Satz so:

_Der letzte Sommer war voll das Erlebnis für mich!_​
So klingt es dann auch idiomatisch!


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> So klingt es dann auch idiomatisch!


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Wie gesagt, 1.200.000 gegen 4.000


Solltest Du wirklich nicht wissen, wie man eine _relevante_ Googlesuch durchführt?


> *Anzahl Ergebnisse in Google Suche  *





bearded said:


> Aber: ''Google Ngram Viewer'' scheint den Ausdruck ''ein volles Erlebnis'' nicht zu kennen.


Das wundert mich nicht. Es ist normal, dass man "volles Erlebnis" in Büchern nicht findet, das ist nun mal 'Newspeak' (meistens Werbung).


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Ich verstehe elroys Standpunkt.





Kajjo said:


> Ich verstehe nicht, dass man darüber diskutieren muss


 Ich glaube, es gab ein Missverständnis. Ich wollte in meinem letzten Beitrag weder einen Standpunkt vertreten, noch das Sprachgefühl bzw. die Kenntnisse eines Muttersprachlers infrage stellen. Das war keine rhetorische Frage, sondern tatsächlich eine 


Kajjo said:


> Frage nach Alternativen


 sprich wenn „volles Erlebnis“ nicht geht, wie drückt man sonst aus, dass an einem Erlebnis nichts gefehlt hat, auch wenn es nicht unbedingt „toll“ war? 


Kajjo said:


> ein rund herum toller Urlaub
> in jeder Hinsicht toll/super/klasse


 Hier ist wieder von „toll“ die Rede, was wie gesagt etwas anderes ist als „an nichts fehlend“. 


Kajjo said:


> da war wirklich alles dabei


 Das wiederum drückt die gewünschte Bedeutung aus.


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> sprich wenn „volles Erlebnis“ nicht geht, wie drückt man sonst aus, dass an einem Erlebnis nichts gefehlt hat, auch wenn es nicht unbedingt „toll“ war?



Möglicherweise ein _vollkommenes/perfektes _Erlebnis? (Ich fände den Ausdruck dennoch merkwürdig).

Was kann an einem Erlebnis voll bzw. perfekt sein? Sprechen wir von einem Abenteuer, oder gar von einem neudeutschen _Event_? Wenn ich etwas erlebe, dann kann das schön, schlecht, bemerkenswert etc., aber doch nicht _voll_ sein. Was kann an einem Erlebnis _fehlen_? Wenn ich es nicht erlebt habe, dann fehlt es auch nicht.



YinGD said:


> “Der letzte Sommer war ein volles Erlebnis für mich.”


Genauso wenig kann ein Sommer ein Erlebnis sein. Er kann _voller _Erlebnisse sein.

Nur meine Meinung. Aber vielleicht fehlt mir da einfach der geistige Zugang. Ich versuche, meine Sprache pragmatisch zu halten. Das Poetisch-Doppelbödige liegt mir nicht.


----------



## elroy

Ich verstehe es so:

Mir fällt bei letztem Sommer nichts ein, was ich mir gewünscht hätte. Alles war da. (Was das konkret bedeutet, hängt natürlich vom konkreten Fall ab.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Möglicherweise ein _vollkommenes/perfektes _Erlebnis?


Das ist wahrscheinlich gemeint.

Ein ähnliches Beispiel:
"etw. ergibt ein rundes Bild." Da versteht doch jeder, dass es nicht um ein _kreisförmiges_ Bild geht, sondern um eine "runde Sache".


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Was kann an einem Erlebnis voll bzw. perfekt sein?





elroy said:


> Hier ist wieder von „toll“ die Rede, was wie gesagt etwas anderes ist als „an nichts fehlend“.


Wie Frieder schon sagte: Was kann denn voll sein? Ich habe automatisch so paraphrasiert, dass wenigstens halbwegs Sinn entstand. 

"Volles Erlebnis" ist weder idiomatisch noch sinnvoll. Ich weiß nicht, wer sich diesen Quatsch ausgedacht hat und halte es einfach für einen Ausdrucksfehler.


----------



## elroy

Wie gesagt: 





elroy said:


> Ich verstehe es so:
> 
> Mir fällt bei letztem Sommer nichts ein, was ich mir gewünscht hätte. Alles war da. (Was das konkret bedeutet, hängt natürlich vom konkreten Fall ab.)





elroy said:


> Kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> da war wirklich alles dabei
> 
> 
> 
> Das wiederum drückt die gewünschte Bedeutung aus.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Mir fällt bei letztem Sommer nichts ein, was ich mir gewünscht hätte. Alles war da.


Tja, und so verstehe ich es eben nicht. Es ist einfach ein verquerer Ausdruck, der absolut nicht idiomatisch ist und den ich als identisch zu "toll" verstehe -- alles andere ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. 

Würde man das ausdrücken wollen, was du meinst, würde man das anders machen. Siehe Beispiele oben.

Ganz ehrlich, "volles Erlebnis" ist kein ordentliches Deutsch und wir sollten uns das auch nicht hinbiegen.


----------



## elroy

YinGD said:


> “Der letzte Sommer war ein volles Erlebnis für mich.”
> “Der letzte Sommer war für mich ein volles Erlebnis.”


 @YinGD, can you tell us what you meant to say?  Can you give us an English sentence and/or explain the meaning you intended to convey?


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Ich dachte, wir waren uns einig?
> [...]
> Ganz ehrlich, "volles Erlebnis" ist kein ordentliches Deutsch


Damit ↑ bin ich einverstanden,


Kajjo said:


> halte es einfach für einen Ausdrucksfehler.


aber damit ↑ nicht, denn  es  gibt dafür viel zu viele Google-Treffer. 
Das ist halt wahrscheinlich eine Erfindung von Werbefritzen, die ausdrücken _soll_: "Nichts hat gefehlt, _alles war da_ (elroy), um daraus ein ein "absolutes" Erlebnis zu machen."


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> wahrscheinlich eine Erfindung von Werbefritzen


Oder eine falsche Übersetzung, falls es eine passende Herkunftssprache dafür gibt. Ich tippe immer noch auf Ausdrucksfehler. Das häuft sich doch in letzter Zeit. Immer mehr Menschen vermischen Wendungen und Sprüche miteinander und ein paar Tausend Google-Hits sind nicht viel. Im Internet passiert so ein Vertippen halt rasch mal.



JClaudeK said:


> Damit ↑ bin ich einverstan


Immerhin. Da bin ich froh.


----------



## Senay

Hallo! Ich hatte gerade die folgende Aufgabe in einem Fortbildungskurs für Deutschlehrer: Ich sollte aus den gegebenen Satzteilen 3 verschiedene Varianten der Wortstellung bilden. Ich habe solche Sätze geschrieben:
"Variante 1: Der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald war ein wunderbares Erlebnis für die ganze Reisegruppe.

Variante 2: Für die ganze Reisegruppe war der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald ein wunderbares Erlebnis.

Variante 3: Ein wunderbares Erlebnis für die ganze Reisegruppe war der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald."

Die Tutorin hat nur den zweiten Satz als korrekt bewertet. "E_in wunderbares Erlebnis _" sei ein Prädikativ, ein Teil des zusammengesetzten Prädikats. So war ihre Erklärung. Und was denkt ihr? Empfindet ihr die Varianten 1 und 3 auch als falsch?


----------



## manfy

Senay said:


> Die Tutorin hat nur den zweiten Satz als korrekt bewertet. "E_in wunderbares Erlebnis _" sei ein Prädikativ, ein Teil des zusammengesetzten Prädikats. So war ihre Erklärung. Und was denkt ihr? Empfindet ihr die Varianten 1 und 3 auch als falsch?


Deine Tutorin sieht das etwas zu eng! Alle 3 Varianten sind korrekt.

Variante 1 ist die normale, unmarkierte Form.
In Variante 2 wird die Präpositionalergänzung "Für die ganze Reisegruppe" an erste Stelle gezogen um sie hervorzuheben.
Variante 3 ist ohne Kontext etwas ungewöhnlich aber nichtsdestoweniger korrekt. 
Es braucht eine vorangegangene Aussage, die die Hervorhebung von "Ein wunderbares Erlebnis für die ganze Reisegruppe" rechtfertigt. Zum Beispiel, falls "die *ganze *Reisegruppe" betont wird heißt das, dass es bei den anderen Aktivitäten immer Unstimmigkeiten in der Reisegruppe gegeben hat.

Es stimmt schon, dass "ein wunderbares Erlebnis" ein Prädikativ ist (da es ja einem Kopularverb folgt) aber das hindert uns ja nicht daran, es an erste Stelle zu ziehen, um es hervorzuheben:

A: Wie waren deine Ferien?
B1: Der Sommer war schön. 
B2: _*Schön *_war der Sommer (...aber viel zu kurz...).  --> In diesem Fall würde man "schön" auch noch explizit betonen.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Alle 3 Varianten sind korrekt.


Ja, und ich möchte noch eine 4. (wohl korrekte) Variante vorschlagen:
4. Der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald war für die ganze Reisegruppe ein wunderbares Erlebnis.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Variante 1 ist die normale, unmarkierte Form.
> 
> 
> bearded said:
> 
> 
> 
> noch eine 4. (wohl korrekte) Variante vorschlagen:
> 4. Der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald war für die ganze Reisegruppe ein wunderbares Erlebnis.
Click to expand...

Für mich ist  N°4 "_die normale, unmarkierte Form_" (default word order*).


Edit: 
*"ist ein wunderbares Ergebnis" bildet die "Satzklammer":


> *Cf. cafe-lingua:*
> Werden zwischen die Prädikatsteile andere Satzbausteine eingesetzt, spricht man von einer sogenannten Prädikatsklammer oder auch Satzklammer):
> 
> „Der Turm ist letztes Jahr gebaut worden.“
> Perfekt, Passiv, Prädikatsklammer


Siehe auch 
*LEO: Die Satzklammer und die Stellungsfelder*




Senay said:


> Die Tutorin hat nur den zweiten Satz als korrekt bewertet.


Deine Tutorin hat wohl noch nie etwas von "Ausklammerung" gehört.  

Siehe hier: 


> *Prädikativ: Teil des Prädikats oder Satzglied?*
> Prädikative unterscheiden sich aber von anderen Prädikatsteilen in mehrteiligen Prädikaten. Sie können zum Beispiel im Satz (viel freier) verschoben werden:
> 
> 
> 
> Sieist  Pilotin.Pilotin ist sie.


----------



## Gernot Back

Bei den Varianten 2 und 4 lässt sich die Präpositionalphrase „für die ganze Reisegruppe“ eigentlich nur als eigenständiges Satzglied analysieren:





Senay said:


> Variante 2: Für die ganze Reisegruppe war der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald ein wunderbares Erlebnis.





bearded said:


> 4. Der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald war für die ganze Reisegruppe ein wunderbares Erlebnis.


Bei den anderen beiden Varianten ist die Präpositionalphrase als Attribut des Prädikatsnomens „Erlebnis“ kein eigenständiges Satzglied:


Senay said:


> Variante 1: Der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald war ein wunderbares Erlebnis für die ganze Reisegruppe.
> 
> Variante 3: Ein wunderbares Erlebnis für die ganze Reisegruppe war der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald.


Alle vier Varianten sind selbstverständlich grammatisch korrekt. Die Tutorin ist für den Job offensichtlich nicht qualifiziert.


----------



## bearded

Eine fünfte, etwas umständlichere Wortstellungs-Möglichkeit fällt mir gerade ein:
5. Der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald war ein für die ganze Reisegruppe wunderbares Erlebnis.

Dabei sollte ''für die ganze Reisegruppe'' als Attribut von ''wunderbares'' fungieren - wenn ich nicht falsch liege.


----------



## Kajjo

Senay said:


> Die Tutorin hat nur den zweiten Satz als korrekt bewertet.


Die Tutorin liegt falsch. Sie sollte Deutsch lernen oder sich einen anderen Job suchen.

Es ist doch geradezu eine fundamentale Eigenheit des Deutschen, dass solche Umstellungen erlaubt sind. Das muss sie einfach wissen.

Mir erschließt sich auch nicht, was ihre Begründung "Prädikativ" damit zu tun haben soll. Ja, das ist ein Prädikativ, darf aber trotzdem verschoben werden.

Die korrekte Antwort lautet: Alle drei Varianten sind korrekt, am besten wäre Variante 4 aus #32.


bearded said:


> 4. Der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald war für die ganze Reisegruppe ein wunderbares Erlebnis.


Das wäre die von mir bevorzugte, unmarkierte Reihenfolge. Ich stimme JCK #33 zu.


----------



## Senay

Gernot Back said:


> Bei den anderen beiden Varianten ist die Präpositionalphrase als Attribut des Prädikatsnomens „Erlebnis“ kein eigenständiges Satzglied


Ja, eigentlich war das auch meine Idee, ich dachte, "für die ganze Reisegruppe" könnte einfach das Wort "Erlebnis" näher definieren. Wie in "Er ist ein Freund von meiner Tochter" oder "Er ist Lehrer für Fachpraxis". Und im Internet fand ich Beispiele, wie "ein Erlebnis für sich", "ein Erlebnis für die ganze Familie", "ein Erlebnis für Groß und Klein"...


----------



## Senay

JClaudeK said:


> Deine Tutorin hat wohl noch nie etwas von "Ausklammerung" gehört.


Doch, doch, davon hat sie schon was gehört, aber sie meint, ich sollte in den Übungen grammatisch korrekte neutrale Sätze schreiben. Ihre Lösungsvorschläge sind:
Variante 1: " Der erste Ausflug in den
tropischen Regenwald war für die ganze Reisegruppe ein wunderbares Erlebnis."
Variante 3: "Ein wunderbares Erlebnis war der
erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald für die ganze Reisegruppe." (Diese Lösung mag ich nicht.)


----------



## Kajjo

Senay said:


> Variante 3: "Ein wunderbares Erlebnis war der
> erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald für die ganze Reisegruppe." (Diese Lösung mag ich nicht.)


Diese Variante ist mehr als seltsam. Fast schon falsch.



Senay said:


> Variante 1: " Der erste Ausflug in den
> tropischen Regenwald war für die ganze Reisegruppe ein wunderbares Erlebnis."


Das ist OK.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Diese Variante ist mehr als seltsam. Fast schon falsch.


Es kommt auf den Kontext an! Falsch ist sie nicht.
Edit siehe #43


manfy said:


> Es braucht eine vorangegangene Aussage, die die Hervorhebung von "Ein wunderbares Erlebnis für die ganze Reisegruppe" rechtfertigt.



Unterschwellig enthält dieser Satz etwas wie "im Gegensatz zum Rest":
=>
"Ein wunderbares Erlebnis für die ganze Reisegruppe war hingegen der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald."


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Unterschwellig enthält dieser Satz etwas wie "im Gegensatz zum Rest":
> =>
> "Ein wunderbares Erlebnis für die ganze Reisegruppe war hingegen der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald."


Es ist aber auch das Gegenteil denkbar, wenn man „auch“ statt „hingegen“ ergänzt. Dafür müsste man im vorausgehenden Kotext noch mindestens ein anderes Erlebnis überschwänglich positiv beschrieben haben.


----------



## Senay

Liebe Kenner der deutschen Sprache! Vielen Dank für eure Erklärungen!


----------



## JClaudeK

Senay said:


> Variante 3[*b*]: "Ein wunderbares Erlebnis war der erste Ausflug in den tropischen Regenwald für die ganze Reisegruppe." (Diese Lösung mag ich nicht.)



In #40 habe ich diese Variante 3b) mit der Variante 3a) (#30) verwechselt, sorry.

Für die Variante 3b) (die tatsächlich etwas seltsam klingt) müsste die vorangegangene Aussage anders lauten als für 3a), denn die Betonung liegt auf "für die ganze Reisegruppe".

 Dieser Satz wäre möglich, wenn vorher gesagt wurde, dass die anderen Programmpunkte  nicht allen / nur einigen Mitgliedern der Reisegruppe gefallen hatten."


----------

